# Problem with Three Broadband



## Seb (15 Feb 2012)

Hi,

Got a bit of a problem with my three broadband.

This goes back a while, to April 2010. I had a problem in that my broadband stopped working. I rang customer services who informed me that I had gone over my data allowance, and that I had reached the 70 euros limit. 

It wasn't the first time it happened, but I knew the other times that I probably had, so I didn't have a problem with that. This time, however, I didn't know why, and the person on the end of the phone couldn't tell me.

Needless to say I got a bit annoyed by it, and when asked if I wanted to pay it off I said no, and informed the person that I was not going to be extending / renewing the contract when it expired (2 / 3 months I think at the time, contract was expiring around June / July).

I got another provider and stopped using the broadband straight away. Anyway, I thought no more of the matter and assumed it was all done and dusted.

I then noticed last December 2011(....I know....)that the direct debit was still coming out of the account. So, thinking that I had been dumb and forgot to cancel it, I canceled it.

I then received a phone call last week saying that I owe them money? For the months since I canceled the direct debit. Apparently, telling someone over the phone that I did would not be renewing my contract is not the same thing as canceling it.

I was contacted again this evening, and told that they would not consider my call as a cancellation, and if I didn't pay, that the matter would be taken further.

I asked for a copy of the recording, to which I was told that it would cost me 6.35 euros and can take up to 40 days.

So, I guess my question is, how do I stop them calling, and how do I stop the matter being taken further? I want to know what was said on the call, and why they will not take it as a cancellation. I don't want to get hounded every second day about it, and I am not going to pay anything until I hear what was said. I have it in my mind that I was pretty clear about it. If I wasn't, as may be the case, then I am willing to accept it, but not without proof.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Seb


----------



## Lightning (15 Feb 2012)

After your contract expired did you formally request that your service must be cancelled?


----------



## Seb (15 Feb 2012)

Like I said, I thought I was pretty clear on the phone in saying that I was not renewing it once it expired. That's why I want to get a copy of the recording.

My take on it, is that a contract is a mutual agreement, that requires consent on both parties. I didn't sign up to a lifetime rolling contract that required me to cancel, or at least this was not what I thought I was signing up for, and was in no way explained as such.

My understanding of it was that it was a yearly thing, that required my consent to renew it.


----------



## vandriver (16 Feb 2012)

Yes you did sign up to a lifetime rolling contract,with an initial minimum term
and then a 30 day rolling contract which can be cancelled *in writing* with 30 days notice.
This is how all mobile companies in Ireland work with contracts.


----------



## Lightning (16 Feb 2012)

Excatly. Your contract never ends, par se, it keep renewing. 

You can't just say "in a few months times, I will not renew my contract". 

You need to say, in writing, "I am giving you 30 days notice to cancel my contract".


----------



## Seb (16 Feb 2012)

Thanks guys.

Not really what I wanted to hear but the info is appreciated. I will get on to them and get it resolved.

Not that it doesn't suck, by the way...

thanks again.


----------

